# inexpensive target limbs that shoot like a champ



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MK Inpers at $299.99. Quality intermediate limb. 



Chris


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Winacts in any version there is/was. Olympic gold winning limbs. PSE proelite versions might be more easily available 2nd hand in US.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jay, that's easy for me to answer. Samick Universal Carbons. Several of my students use them, and my daughter has two pairs. I ordered them months apart, and the two pairs she has are for all practical purposes, interchangeable. They are that close to one another. In other words, excellent quality control for a limb that affordable.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

How do the SF Premium Carbons stack up to the Samick? They have them on sale now for $30 less than the Samick for a few weights.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Can you reach 70 meters with limbs so light and the limitations of your sight bar? Or do you draw 25# limbs well past 30 inches? I'd like to see a cheap set of mid-twenty limbs make 70 meters if shot at 25 pounds. Have never shot that distance with so light a limb. Only in practice indoors. Just curious.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

MJ - 

29" draw 
26# SF Premium (31# on the fingers), 330 grain arrow = 160 fps, 300 grain arrow = 166 fps. 
30# SF Premium (36# on the fingers), 350 grain arrow = 168 fps, 300 grain arrow = 180 fps. 

(The glass/wood and carbon/wood variants give the same chrono readings.)

With your specs and the right arrows (ACEs), you should be fine at 70M with what you have.

Viper1 out.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

32# on fingers is pretty much the starting point for shooting 70m comfortably if your face dimensions are somewhere near average. You can get by with less but slight breeze might give problems.

If you are on budget that's par with Samick universal carbons, go with them, they are pretty good limbs. Too bad they are no longer made. Vision carbons are good too. Cheaper SF limbs have been a bit hit and miss lately, if you get a good pair they will work fine.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Stone Bridge said:


> Can you reach 70 meters with limbs so light and the limitations of your sight bar? Or do you draw 25# limbs well past 30 inches? I'd like to see a cheap set of mid-twenty limbs make 70 meters if shot at 25 pounds. Have never shot that distance with so light a limb. Only in practice indoors. Just curious.


Normal draw but for me that might be past 28.......22# bolts turned with an AL riser gets me there (and not bottomed out)......24# carbon riser bottomed out aiming off at the top white ring also gets me there. My experience riser geometry/composition matters at that distance with that low of draw weight. One riser with one composition with one set of limbs works, another setup leaves you in the dirt.

And since you are shooting by the polar route if you torque, flinch, etc. it is very bad. Even though I am just learning to shoot that far, it is very educational about stillness and form because if you fidget much at all you're spraying and with the arc you are rainbowing at skinnier parts of the circle.

I used the AL riser with 22s and bolts turned at our state 900 and the BB/trad guys I was on a bale with were just laughing.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Jay, that's easy for me to answer. Samick Universal Carbons. Several of my students use them, and my daughter has two pairs. I ordered them months apart, and the two pairs she has are for all practical purposes, interchangeable. They are that close to one another. In other words, excellent quality control for a limb that affordable.


This is actually Coach talking so I think it's settled. Or else I'm running laps or something.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

LAS does not have Samick Universal Carbons in stock at my DW and the conversation seemed to suggest that might last until mid-December. Nor did they have a list of other limbs I either have already used or find interesting.

They do have Hoyt Excels in stock, which are less expensive but also glass/wood. I have used 720s and like them (also backordered LAS) but am unfamiliar with Excels. Thoughts?

On another site I found Mybo Synergy Carbons that are in a similar price range. Anyone heard/have experience with them?

If anyone has any other suggestions in the $150-350 sort of level, feel free to say. I may just wait for Samicks to come in stock but I am interested what people see as a good option.

Part of the impetus is I think I figured out my 2#+ limbs are twisted, I was using them for SPT type exercises and noticed the string didn't go back to the groove after draw, consistent even if I switched risers, and did it even if I pushed the string back into groove. That leaves me with one set of limbs. The other pair of limbs I had from same mfr. lost the bolt that goes in the dovetail. Those limbs are popular at the price point but for obvious reasons I want something else to replace them.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Azzurri said:


> Part of the impetus is I think I figured out my 2#+ limbs are twisted, I was using them for SPT type exercises and noticed the string didn't go back to the groove after draw, consistent even if I switched risers, and did it even if I pushed the string back into groove. That leaves me with one set of limbs. The other pair of limbs I had from same mfr. lost the bolt that goes in the dovetail. Those limbs are popular at the price point but for obvious reasons I want something else to replace them.


If it's not grossly twisted, you can probably bring it inline by tweaking the limb adjustments.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I am looking at this limb set as something to use outside, 900/70 type stuff. Looking for absolute trust, don't want to worry if a little twist is what sent a shot wide. Don't want to make many adjustments set to set. Use something else inside at 20/18.

I will see if they can be salvaged for some use -- maybe the SPTs still -- but I'm looking for something you could use at a tournament and not think twice about. I already feel like these limbs vibrate too much at a brace height that works for limbs just 2# down just fine. And their older brother at a low DW came apart right before a state tournment. Like I'm lucky I brought something else to shoot. So I have low confidence in them. Which is part of the reason it's like, are Excels decent, etc. Don't want to get anxiety under a different brand. Don't want to spend a ton but do want something effective and reliable for the purpose. If I have to spend x then so be it. But I was seeing if there were needle-threading limbs that aren't bank breakers but are competitive.

I was enthused about Limbwalker's suggestion but then heard the backorder date. I may just wait for it, but I'm interested where the "good enough" line is. I may plunk down more for more serious limbs if my draw weight settles or I develop into a more serious shooter.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Try Alternative. They can tell you projected ship date.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

LAS has Excels stocked. Merlin has the Mybos. That's why I mentioned those two. If people have other suggestions they think are good I can look them up and see if they are stocked. I wasn't even familiar with those two so it's like, are they even worth it or is it better to wait. I am looking to use them outside at distances up to 70 so they have to be good.

Pretty much anything else that excited me -- including the Samicks limbwalker suggested as well as Hoyt 720s and Uukha XOs -- are either backorder (LAS) or special order from some place like Alternative. If it's wait either way I don't know if Alternative works out any better than waiting a couple weeks for LAS, which would be domestic for shipping and warranty. But if the best approach is to wait, it is what it is.

It's been a little frustrating because the backorder/special order issue is so pervasive you get into this tension between what's being recommended (by people I trust) and what's actually stocked. I'm trying to do my homework and then finding no place to turn it in. And that's not getting into the backorder issue of ordering now on the hope it's there in a month.

The limb sets I've had problems with are SFs, which have a decent price but the more I learn about limbs, and the more bad experiences I have (bolts disappearing, limbs twisting) the less quality I think they are. [That's part of why I am worried, ok, are these limbs or those limbs junk too.] There may be rigging or tuning fixes but I'd prefer limbs that are straight to begin with, particularly when I'm effectively down to one good set left (Hoyts) and intend to use them to shoot distance outside.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Odd, your experiences with SF. I have been nothing but happy with the axiom plus, premium, elite, and especially the elite plus and ult pro (very disappointed they discontinued these two). I am currently shooting a set of the SF Elite (not plus) 30#s, that so far I am very happy with. For the price point they may be worth a look. Didn't see what length you are looking for. In meds, the mid 20#s look to be shipping this week? Longs and shorts may be a crap shoot for when you get them. 

Cheers


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I have had SF Premiums Carbons at a 4# interval with Hoyt 720s in between. At around the point I was ready to graduate to the Hoyts anyway, I was going to use the low SFs for our state 900. Arrived at the site morning of, and the dovetail bolt was gone after less than a year of use. Luckily I'd packed the Hoyts, but I had no sightmarks. Issue 1.

I bought the higher SFs and then set them aside for progression because I assessed them to be too much for tournament use at the time. When I moved up to the Hoyts they were no longer as big a jump and I have started to occasionally use them. But then this week while using them for STPs I noticed the string wasn't going back in the limb groove. I tried moving the string back in, in case I didn't string it right. Nope. Popped back out. I tried re-stringing, no change. I tried combos of risers and limbs. The common denominator was the limbs because it did it on both risers; but I had no problem with the Hoyts.

I also feel like the SF Premiums just generally vibrate too much. To be open minded maybe it's some weird tuning thing, but I can use the same string twisted same brace height with Hoyt 720s on the same riser and no problem. I didn't care much when I was new but it's something I've picked up more on over time as I feel like I'm tightening stuff a lot, or feeling post shot shaking, and whatnot. I put on the Hoyts and no issue.

I have a SF riser which is OK but not my favorite. I had a SF sight which was awful (hand tighten aperture constantly loose) and was replaced by a Shibuya I've had no problems with. Not trying to rip on SF, more looking for positive replacements a la the Shibuya.

The Elites are short term backorder (next few days) but I kind of want to get away from SF. But I will keep them in mind.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

bobnikon said:


> Odd, your experiences with SF. I have been nothing but happy with the axiom plus, premium, elite, and especially the elite plus and ult pro (very disappointed they discontinued these two). I am currently shooting a set of the SF Elite (not plus) 30#s, that so far I am very happy with. For the price point they may be worth a look. Didn't see what length you are looking for. In meds, the mid 20#s look to be shipping this week? Longs and shorts may be a crap shoot for when you get them.
> 
> Cheers


I have a set of Elite Plus limbs, and while they are more expensive than the standard Elite, I have found them to be the easiest, most forgiving limbs I've ever shot. Any tiller setting, any brace height, it's hard to mess up with this very sane limb. Great grouping with modest speed. Not fast, but not slow either. Dead quiet with no aftershock. My favorite limb of all time since I discovered them. I should get a backup set.


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

Stone Bridge said:


> My favorite limb of all time since I discovered them. I should get a backup set.


Going to have to be a used set, I think they became a huge success and were hurting W & W limb sales and were
discontinued. Don't know if they have been re-branded and are still available tho?.


----------



## Gramestorey (Sep 24, 2020)

Azzurri said:


> Target shooting inside and out, want to compete out to 70m next year, working on strength to try and slowly increase DW, which creates a situation where you may need new limbs but then probably shouldn't break the bank because who knows if you grow out of them too.
> 
> So what are good limbs for mid 20# that will go accurately out to 70 and could be relied on in a tournament situation, but won't break the bank?


I use mybo synergy air limbs foam core cost 80 pounds new they go way past 70mtrs I no this cas I went to our park and they 400 mtrs track it flew past 100m mark so not bad libs just wish I cn hit my 🎯 lol.


----------

